# Difference between US/Japanese 7D?



## VitorMachado (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry if I'm in the wrong section, but its the closet I can relate to this topic. Anyways, I recently just bought a Canon 7D (from the deals section of this site) and received the package today. The first thing I realized was that the box was in English/Japanese. Being that this camera must of came from Japan, I'd like to know are there any differences whatsoever? I'm not bashing on anything imported, especially Japan, just wanted to know am I losing something because of the deal I got? Even the smallest difference can be posted please, I dont mind paying an extra $200 for the American.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 7, 2013)

Just the manual that comes with it is Japanese rather than Spanish. The cameras are all identical, nothing to worry about. Some people think that the Japanese ones might be more carefully inspected, but I'd doubt that.


----------



## dolina (Mar 8, 2013)

That is also the impression I get from other owners. They think the units sold in Japan are superior to those exported. This belief probably stems from the higher Japanese Domestic Market retail price.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 8, 2013)

Likely the only difference is the obvious, USA warranty...


----------



## sama (Mar 8, 2013)

Japanese version comes with only Japan/English Interface Languages. 

International version supports 25 Languages
(English, German, French, Dutch, Danish, Portuguese, Finnish, Italian, Norwegian, Swedish, Spanish, Greek, Russian, Polish, Czech, Hungarian, Romanian, Ukraine, Turkish, Arabic, Thai, Simplified/Traditional Chinese, Korean, Japanese)


----------



## Kumakun (Mar 8, 2013)

I live in Japan and bought my Canon 7D and 5DIII over here. Both come with multilingual menus (Japanese, English, and a whole host of other languages). Nikon, Pentax, Olympus--even Casio cameras you buy over here have multi-lingual menus. 

Sony and Panasonic do limit their menus. The Japanese market version features only a Japanese menu. I had to buy an "overseas model" RX100 to get an English menu, at a premium (about $70-80 more than the Japanese version). I had been considering a NEX mirrorless system at one point, but for me the menu-gimp has made the Sony MUCH less attractive. 

As for the OP--I haven't noticed any differences between my 7D and any of the American market 7Ds I have seen.


----------

